# Who's planning on breastfeeding?



## aob1013

Hi girls,

Just wondering who is planning on breastfeeding?

I'm determined to breastfeed, and have nothing in my house to aid bottle feeding. If i can't breast feed, i'll express .. FF will be my last resort.

I haven't seen many people saying they are/aren't .. so just curious :flower:


----------



## Youngling

Im not.
Its just not for me
xx


----------



## xprincessx

Youngling said:


> Im not.
> Its just not for me
> xx

and me x


----------



## Sarah10

i really can't decide, ive bought bottles + steriliser + a tub of SMA, but i think i will make my final decision when he pops out, lol.


----------



## c4c

I wanna breast feed for tha babys sake plus it will help me loose tha weight lol..
I'm gunna express milk aswell so fob can feed him and if some1 looks after him they can feed him..xx


----------



## FayDanielle

Im really not sure yet.
Probably not.
I dont know!
lol
x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I breastfed my little girl for 7 months, ALWAYS wanted to breastfeed, and OH supported me which was brilliant. I'm 1000% going to breastfeed this next one. I loved breastfeeding Robyn, it was such an amazing bond.. ahhh i can't wait to do it again :happydance: 

TIP: If you are going to breastfeed, it can be very uncomfortable at first, sore nipples and things, bare with it as it does get better, and it's worth it :) Lansinoh cream is brilliant, definately get some if you can. 

xoxox


----------



## Eabha'sMum

breast if i can... have bought a pump to help it. but I won't feel guilty about FF if it works out to be what happens xx


----------



## Sophiiie

I'm the same as Eabha'sMum, I'll do everything I can to breastfeed, but if for any reason I can't then I'll use formula x


----------



## totallyashley

I want to breastfeed for the first 3 months. However I had a dream the other day that I couldn't do it and everytime she tried to feed I would just bleed :S So now I am worried! I have brought a pump so FOB can feed her too so if I can't do it myself then maybe we can just express and she can feed that way. I like the idea of breastfeeding as it is good for the baby and helps you lose weight. If it doesn't work then it will be formula but I hope it works!


----------



## rainbows_x

I am not entirely sure yet.
When I was in hospital last week they asked if I would like to, I said I hadn't fully decided but would like to maybe give it a try, they said I could express (as they are expecting her any day now) and I like the idea of that, especially as she will likely be premature breast milk would be best for her.

I have bought formula, bottles & a steriliser - just in case. But I really haven't set my heart on either yet, just waiting to see what happens.

xxx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Not pregnant anymore but I am breastfeeding, and I love it, its so much easier to just pull out a boob than it is to make a bottle. And its a great bond. I'm also expressing so if she stays with someone she can take a bottle.


----------



## ~RedLily~

I'm breastfeeding, i honestly didnt think i would be able too so bought everything to bottle feed.
Anyone who does want to BF definitely get the midwife to help because in the hospital i had no help so the 1st two days were awful and so painful i was on the verge of giving up because ella was always hungry but after the midwife came to my house and showed me ive not had a single problem and it doesnt hurt. my mum suggested getting a pump so i could have a night off and i just cant bring myself to do it because i love that its a bond only i share with her.


----------



## Lauraxamy

I tried for about 3/4 weeks but she would be alot of the time routing for ages and not latch on so she'd end up really screaming, and it really hurt me. I wish I'd of kept it up and tried expressing but FF works ok for us and OH can help more. I'll deff try it again though with my next LO :D


----------



## Natasha2605

I don't BF Summer. It's just not something I wanted to do :) xx


----------



## bbyno1

i wont be breast feeding..it just isnt for me either x


----------



## abbSTAR

Meee definitely!
its what ive always wanted from the start, i have got bottles and everything else as well for weaning etc plus when hes a creche whilst im at school for two hours i plan to express my milk soo as he can be fed without hassle. ive just always thought it was an amazing thing to do :cloud9: but my mum and nan were never able to breast feed but fingers crossed i can eh? if not ill just have to express it allll.... (hope not) but if i have to formula feed then i will, at least i tried xx


----------



## veganmum2be

i am very determined. many reasons behind it, i have bought a feeding pillow with back support that i am taking to hospital to help, as i dont want any formula to even touch my babys lips.

i have however bought a steriliser, bump and bottles, i wish i hadn't bothered cos baby will always be with me so i wont need to express really, i just got them so others could feed later on after breastfeeding was established, but it seems like such a waste lol.

i dont even think of formula feeding as an option. i plan on breastfeeding until baby weans himself or he gets to the age of 2ish.


----------



## LizzieC

I'm hoping to if all goes to plan :thumbup:

I agree with Kailynnsmommy, it must be so much easier just to put LO on your boob than have to worry about making up a bottle, much easier when you go out too, no need to pack any feeding supplies, you boobs are always going to be there and ready :haha:


----------



## loopylass

I really really want to!! want my baby to beable to get antibodies from me, its cheap, FOB can still feed as I will express milk, and there are so many advantages to breastfeeding instead of bottle. 

But if it hurts and baby cant latch on I will just xpress, or bottle feed as the last alternative.

And I want to loose weight afterwards, amd this is the best way!

xx


----------



## GypsyDancer

Im planning too..and ive managed to get OH keen on the idea too :) 
Buttt i have bought alot of tommee tippee bottles aswell as im just keeping the idea in the back of my mind that it might not happen..which i'll be sad about buttt the tommee tippee bottles are meant to work like a natural breast feeding or something so hopefully i can keep trying if i dont get it straight away (and express)

Are you going to breastfeed in public?
At first i wasnt keen on the idea (another reason why i got the bottles so i could express when out) But it just seems so much hassle now..?


----------



## aob1013

Yep i'm going to breastfeed whenever i like and wherever is convieniant for me - i'm not embarassed about it at all. It's so natural, and normal and the best thing for Leni .. i can't wait! I will feel like an absolute failure if i'm forced to give him formula.


----------



## samface182

breastfeeding. i'm SO set on it.
xx


----------



## veganmum2be

aob1013 said:


> .. i can't wait! I will feel like an absolute failure if i'm forced to give him formula.

same. i so hope i can make it work, but i see no reason why it shouldn't.


and yes i will breastfeed in public obviously i'll make effort to cover so nothings on show, but i dont mind people being able to see that i am feeding him.


----------



## loopylass

And the law has changed in the uk, so from autumn onwards it will be illegal for any public place (restaurant owners shop owners etc) to kick you out, or ask you to stop breastfeeding in public)

xx


----------



## Sarah10

Thats great, because it's a natural thing to do. My mum, dad + sister think badly of it which annoys me.. even if i dont breastfeed i still think women should be entitled to feed their baby, thats what breasts were made for lol.


----------



## aob1013

I honestly don't know how anyone can see breastfeeding in a negative way .... before formula was invented you had no choice but to breastfeed .. now formula is so widely available it seems the easy way out .. kwim?


----------



## samface182

aob1013 said:


> I honestly don't know how anyone can see breastfeeding in a negative way .... before formula was invented you had no choice but to breastfeed .. now formula is so widely available it seems the easy way out .. kwim?

yeah i totally agree. i dont have a problem with FFing and people who decide to do it.. but it's really not for me.
the benefits of BFing totally outweigh FFing to me.. and the bond you have with the baby is supposed to be alot stronger.

im SO excited about breastfeeding, and i can't see myself FFing

xx


----------



## Pixxie

Me :wave:

Im also not having stuff in the house 'just in case' as people keep telling me I should. The only person who has been positive about my BFing is my mum who said she tried but she couldnt get her head around her boobs suddenly belonging to a baby when she was used to them being a sexual thing. Everyone else has said that its really hard and to have formula in the house in case I cant do it/ my milk doesnt come in etc. 

No one seems to understand that my milk coming not coming in/ it hurting/ it being hard wont be reasons to give up! :growlmad: the only way I will stop trying is if baby isnt gaining weight and my HV recommends I switch. xxx


----------



## aob1013

Very true Pixxie! x


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

i feed in public quite ofter already, i have a nursing cover, much easier to keep on than a blanket. i walked around the store feeding her and just continued on with my shopping. i havent gotten any negative comments or looks yet.


----------



## emmylou209

i want to breast feed if not express but i have all the stuff ready if both fails. i would rather breastfeed as it is best and the bonding is another reason why i wuld rather then bottle.. if that makes sense x


----------



## Jadelm

I am and I'm totally looking forward to it, to me it's not only good for me and bubs health wise but what a lovely natural way to bond with your baby :cloud9: 

I totally get why some people wouldn't want to though, and if I can't do it for any reason then I have no issues with FF - I was FF and I like to think I turned out ok :haha: xxx


----------



## PleaseBaby

Breastfeeding has never really been an option for me, I just can't get my head round thebaby sucking on my boob thing. I know it's completely natural and I don't find it disgusting when someone else does it, in fact I admire people who choose to breastfeed. It is the best thing for our babies, but for me, I just don't feel comfortable with it.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I'm planning on exclusively BF for as long as we can keep it up.


----------



## Miss-Boo

when I was pregnant I was dead set on breastfeeding, it didn't even cross my mind that it might not work out, I didn't buy bottles or anything.
when she arrived, I tried so hard for 2 weeks but we couldn't do it.
can't even explain how gutted I am.
I HATE cleaning and sterilising bottles, it's such a pain in the ass.
I wish I could just pop my boob out so Alexa doesn't have to wait for her milk to warm up!

But I am determind to breastfeed any future babies, I'll try my damn hardest!
one thing I have learnt though is not to set my heart on it, and accept that there is a possibility that it might not work.
I'll be keeping all my bottles and steriliser just in case.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

*Miss-Boo*--:hugs: The point is, you are keeping your baby fed. That's the important thing. Did you get to speak to a consultant or someone to help you? I know a few people who started bottle feeding then switched over to breast later (re-lactating as the whole thing!) Is this a possibility for you?


----------



## Prinny

I am determined to breast feed my baby also..but i am going to have a few bottles because i would like to mix feed my baby so he or she will take a bottle from others such as my OH for times like when i go back to work..x


----------



## vinteenage

I'll definitely be breast feeding.


----------



## amygwen

I was like you super determined to breastfeed and if not I'd pump. I do both right now and it's really difficult. I've had my fair share of days where I really just want to give up! It's a lot harder then what I thought it'd be!!

** Miss Boo is exactly correct, you don't know how hard it will be or what problems will arise. Now that I know how hard it is, next time I'll be sure to prepare myself with BFing classes and being more determined in the hospital.


----------



## stuffymuffy

I'm definitely going to breastfeed :thumbup:


----------



## baby.moo

I'm going to try to breastfeed and if it works out I'm going to be doing that but also going to get her used to bottles so I'll be pumping quite a bit of the time since I'll be going to work a couple months after.


----------



## Adrienne

I'm not. It's just not for me. I also get really bad migraine headaches, and I'd like to be able to take my medicine for those as soon as possible after Molly's born.


----------



## RachelRae

I definately plan to.


----------



## Becca19

I'm planning on breastfeeding all the way and expressing, unless of course something comes up then i plan on using Nestle good start formula.


----------



## Tanara

I exclusivly (sp?) breastfed for the first 6 months of tayes life then continued to breast feed til here was a year. (the reason i dont say 6-12 month was exclusive is cause he had baby food after 6 months) 

On his first birth day he decided he was done.

I will breastfed this baby as well, its easier on me and i love the benfits and the bond it creates.


----------



## debsxhim

My opinion might change but when I have my first kid (at the moment) I definitely want to breast feed. Even though it can be stressful and painful, in the long run for me it can be a great bonding experience as well as good for myself and the baby. That was one of the things I was most excited for. :shrug:


----------



## Dragonfly

Well done young mums planning to breastfeed. Thrilled to see so many making good decisions.


----------



## AngelzTears

I'm going to breastfeed. Mostly because of the benefits, burning calories, and saving money from not buying formula. Plus I hate making up bottles all the time, especially if they've been in the fridge and you have to warm it up in water and wait for it. lol


----------



## aob1013

Thank you all so much for your responses girls, and thank you for keeping it so civil xxx


----------



## stephx

Im planning on FF, I might express for a bit at home and see how that gos but I really cant see myself actually breastfeeding

xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I tried breastfeeding loved it when the support was there but unfortunatly it didn't work out. And yes I do feel a faliure especially reading some posts
xx


----------



## AriannasMama

I plan on BF for as long as possible, I will be going back to school when she is just over 3 months so I will have to pump, but also if it doesn't work I won't have a problem FF.


----------



## amygwen

Aidan's Mummy said:


> I tried breastfeeding loved it when the support was there but unfortunatly it didn't work out. And yes I do feel a faliure especially reading some posts
> xx

you're NOT a failure at all! don't say that. you do what you have to feed your child. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## xUniquex

I also think it's fabulous to see so many young mums wanting to BF!!!

Just goes to show that education is reaching the right places!!

For those that have tried to BF and had to give up for one reason or another you need not feel like failiures!

BF can be very challenging and difficult,especially with your first and if you don't have much support,it's all a learning curve (they do say your first baby is a guinea pig!lol) i can totally see why some women end up switching to Formula but you shouldn't feel bad for it.

TBH even if you only managed two Breast feeds that is such an achievement in itself!Breast milk is sooooo good for your baby that every drop does really count and wether you BF for one feed or fifty thousand,at least you gave it a go and gave your baby some much needed goodness!

I must admit it saddens me that there are a lot of women out there who wont even consider giving it a go (quite often people who don't like the idea of BF change their minds if they offer baby the breast after birth) I think it should be at least attempted (just my personal opinion) but hey ho! can;t win them all!:haha:

I am so :happydance::happydance: to see threads like this where people are going to give it a shot!!

xxx


----------



## PleaseBaby

Aidan's Mummy said:


> I tried breastfeeding loved it when the support was there but unfortunatly it didn't work out. And yes I do feel a faliure especially reading some posts
> xx

At least you tried, Aiden really isn't going to hold it against you so don't worry about it :hugs:


----------



## sarah0108

Aidan's Mummy said:


> I tried breastfeeding loved it when the support was there but unfortunatly it didn't work out. And yes I do feel a faliure especially reading some posts
> xx

i feel the same hun :hugs:

i wont even go into my story about it lol ill bore you all :rofl:

but yeah it upsets me x x


----------



## kirste1

im planning on breastfeeding.. but worried that i wont be able to do it! u shud never feel a failure tho! :) xx


----------



## Adrienne

No one should ever feel like a failure for not breastfeeding! My sister went through the same thing. She couldn't breastfeed for medical purposes, and people gave her hell for it because they automatically assumed she just didn't want to. My nephew never had a drop of breast milk, and he's healthy and brilliant. Formula isn't nearly as evil as people make it out to be.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

BF is wonderful. I am BF and its hard at time but its good.
I pump durring the day and bottle feed, but at night I nurse her.
my boob is to big for her to get a good latch so its easier for me to pump and then blttle feed her and she is getting all the good stuff from the Breast milk
and its FREE


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I want to breast feed so bad, but just in case I can't I have a couple cans of formula. I also have to get TONS of dental work done after I have her. (Pregnancy has sucked the calcium out of my teeth. So even though I take a calcium supplement, brush my teeth every day, etc. I still have really bad cavities in some of them. There's a name for this, cause it runs in my family, but I can't think of it atm) But when I go to the dentist they have to overdose me THREE times on Novocaine for it to even touch me. So my MW said it'd be safest for me to FF her until the Novocaine wears off just so I don't risk it entering her system. KWIM?

I also have a pump and breast-flow bottles for when I go back to school and so my mom/brothers can feed her.


----------



## xUniquex

Croc-O-Dile said:


> I want to breast feed so bad, but just in case I can't I have a couple cans of formula. I also have to get TONS of dental work done after I have her. (Pregnancy has sucked the calcium out of my teeth. So even though I take a calcium supplement, brush my teeth every day, etc. I still have really bad cavities in some of them. There's a name for this, cause it runs in my family, but I can't think of it atm) But when I go to the dentist they have to overdose me THREE times on Novocaine for it to even touch me. So my MW said it'd be safest for me to FF her until the Novocaine wears off just so I don't risk it entering her system. KWIM?
> 
> I also have a pump and breast-flow bottles for when I go back to school and so my mom/brothers can feed her.

wouldn't you be better off expressing and giveing her EBM instead of formula?This way it wont affect your supply xxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

xUniquex said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> I want to breast feed so bad, but just in case I can't I have a couple cans of formula. I also have to get TONS of dental work done after I have her. (Pregnancy has sucked the calcium out of my teeth. So even though I take a calcium supplement, brush my teeth every day, etc. I still have really bad cavities in some of them. There's a name for this, cause it runs in my family, but I can't think of it atm) But when I go to the dentist they have to overdose me THREE times on Novocaine for it to even touch me. So my MW said it'd be safest for me to FF her until the Novocaine wears off just so I don't risk it entering her system. KWIM?
> 
> I also have a pump and breast-flow bottles for when I go back to school and so my mom/brothers can feed her.
> 
> wouldn't you be better off expressing and giveing her EBM instead of formula?This way it wont affect your supply xxxClick to expand...

Actually, I'd never thought of that. My MW just said FF so I didn't even question it. :dohh: Thanks, that's actually a really good idea!


----------



## xUniquex

No problem!!Sounds like your MW is a bit slow :haha:

If you start expressing early one you can build up a store in the freezer (it lasts 3 months) so will be easier for you (less pressure) if you have to have dental work done often.

I'd definately advise against mix feeding as it can interfere with supply big time..plus you will prob find baby perferrs the taste of your milk!

Glad i helped!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I already have a little stash in my freezer.
and I just started BF, Its good to have!


----------



## lily123

I've been breastfeeding my LO for nearly 8 weeks.
It's amazing and i absolutely love the special bond with her :cloud9: Though i haven't had an easy time of it lol, i've had Mastitis multiple times and there were days where i just wanted to give up... but i am SO glad i didn't!

I do keep formula, bottles and steriliser in the house though, and after week 3 i'm very glad i did, my nips were so cracked they'd start to bleed at the start of every feed, and i didn't want my LO swallowing my blood obviously lol so she had i think 2 formula feeds, and 6 bottles of EBM that i'd frozen before hand.
I think it's a good idea to keep all the FFing kit in the house, because you never know what could happen.

Breastfeeding is not by any means easy at first, the first month or so is difficult for many reasons, but stick at it! It's soooooo worth it :happydance:

xxxxxx


----------



## Tanara

Its not difficult for everyone. I had mastitis once the whole year i breastfed my son, and my boobs only hurt during that one time and before i got my milk and 2 days after i got it..


----------



## lily123

not saying it'll DEFINITELY be difficult, but i think it's fair to say no-one can deny the first month is a bit of a challenge!
xx


----------



## amygwen

lily123 said:


> not saying it'll DEFINITELY be difficult, but i think it's fair to say no-one can deny the first month is a bit of a challenge!
> xx

agrrrrrrreeeeeeed! :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

well I am at it 17 months now and did have sore nips at the start because no one told me what this cream i needed was and I wasn't clued up at all. Loads here have the advantage of help and knowledge just from this site alone. I am glad my son choose it when he was born :)


----------



## vaniilla

I'll be bf lo because of the benefits and the bond, I know that ff is almost the same as breast milk now but just the fact that its powdered milk and not the real thing iykwim? puts me off it because its synthetically made , I'll be getting the ameda double pump for storing milk and so that oh can feed him too, I know bf can be a challenge but I think its more than worth it :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

vaniilla said:


> I'll be bf lo because of the benefits and the bond, I know that* ff is almost the same as breast milk* now but just the fact that its powdered milk and not the real thing iykwim? puts me off it because its synthetically made , I'll be getting the ameda double pump for storing milk and so that oh can feed him too, I know bf can be a challenge but I think its more than worth it :flower:

Very far from it and will always be. :thumbup: one comes from a cow and has no living cells in it and a lot that cant be replicated for one. Sorry I aint putting it down but thats the truth, it will always be miles from the real thing.


----------



## Pixxie

Wow I think its really great how many of us are wanting to BF! :) My family looked at me like I had 3 heads when I said I wasnt FF :haha:

Is anyone a bit wary of getting the boob out in public though? Im pretty self conscious so Im getting a BF cover so I dont feel uncomfortable. I imagine after a while I will stop using it though xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i'm terrible really - i mean i'm due in like 20 days - and still no closer - i have a few cartons and bottles (etc) packed in my hospital bag.. but no idea what i'm going to do.. guess i'll at least try and have a first feed with her, see how it gets on :) and go from there.. ohh i feel so unorganised!
xxxx


----------



## vaniilla

Dragonfly said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I'll be bf lo because of the benefits and the bond, I know that* ff is almost the same as breast milk* now but just the fact that its powdered milk and not the real thing iykwim? puts me off it because its synthetically made , I'll be getting the ameda double pump for storing milk and so that oh can feed him too, I know bf can be a challenge but I think its more than worth it :flower:
> 
> Very far from it and will always be. :thumbup: one comes from a cow and has no living cells in it and a lot that cant be replicated for one. Sorry I aint putting it down but thats the truth, it will always be miles from the real thing.Click to expand...

yea that's what I mean too I just don't like the fact that its there to replicate breast milk when you can give the real thing! :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

Exactly why waste it :) Then your boobs wont be sore holding it in. I remember at the start having WIlliam empty them was such a relief!


----------



## WaitingForYou

Wow, lot of other teenagers wanting to breastfeed. Go you if you do! I have breastfed for 17 months now, most amazing thing I've done. 

I'm going to work be working with teenagers soon at antenatal clinics discussing breastfeeding and the benefits. I hope it goes okay!


----------



## aob1013

I think everyone needs help, not just 'teenagers' :D

x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i dunno if it's already been mentioned, but apparently soon it's going to be illegal in the UK to tell someone to leave a public premises (Eg. starbucks) for breastfeeding - they'll also not be allowed to force you to feed your baby in the toilet - unless they have a specicifically designed area for breastfeeding and even then, they can't force you, just advise you it might be more comfortable.. 
thought it was relevant for this thread - especially as it can be a bit humiliating when places say "can you feed your baby in the toilet or move on" - personally i wouldn't wanna eat my dinner in the toilet!
xxxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

Dragonfly said:


> Exactly why waste it :) Then your boobs wont be sore holding it in. I remember at the start having WIlliam empty them was such a relief!

oh i know what you mean, im waiting for ella to wake up for a feed because im so uncomfortable lol.


----------



## WaitingForYou

Certainly aob1013, I work with people of all ages. But considering I'm a young mum myself, I also want to work with teenagers. The rates in my area for breastfeeding are shocking, we want to help promote breastfeeding with younger generations.

Allier276 - Correct indeed and very helpful. As of April 2010, when the equality bill changed women cannot be challenged for breastfeeding (or bottle feeding I may add) in a public places or premises within England and Wales. Member of the public or shop workers no longer have the right to ask a women to stop feeding her child in a public place. It is now seen as a womans right to 'discreetly' breastfeed anywhere.


----------



## aob1013

WaitingForYou said:


> Certainly aob1013, I work with people of all ages. But considering I'm a young mum myself, I also want to work with teenagers. The rates in my area for breastfeeding are shocking, we want to help promote breastfeeding with younger generations.

Totally agree, i hear a lot of young Mum's just 'not wanting' to, and i would love to see alot more of us give it a go x


----------



## Dragonfly

when i was waiting on my scan the other day I went into one of the waiting rooms, was the one they use for anti natel classes as i was looking for breastfeeding posters,. loads of std ones in the hall and then bang! loads and loads all over the walls and signs saying "you are welcome to breastfeed here" now I was impressed by that as the rest if the areas people wait in around there have nothing but they had them in a good place anyway so I guess its not the promotion here then its just not done still.


----------



## WaitingForYou

^ That's good, not a lot of places put signs up. Even hospitals don't display posters a lot round here.


----------



## AyaChan

I wanted to breastfeed more than anything, I still do, but Summer wouldn't latch.
I expressed for about a week, but it was just so hard because I had to do it whenever she was asleep ready for her next feed so I never had time to sleep myself.

I intend to do everything in my power to bf my next LO


----------



## Dragonfly

In other areas it wasnt though not even in my docs office so the fact it was in the anti natal class room was great. Though it makes it worse because the fact that it is advertised is great but no one feels like it, so many of my friends have said that to me that it just wasnt for them. Course you dont know till you try as even I had that in my head listening to people before I gave birth.


----------



## lushious09

im gonna breastfeed because i want my toned tummy back and it shrinks your uterus much quicker... but more importantly for the sake of my son... he will get all the antibodies from any illness ive had and be immuned! and the colostrum (first milk) is the most important as it lines the gut and prevents nasty bugs!! plus its cheaper!! if i had probs with it id express! nature knows best imo


----------



## fantastica

I bang on about this all the time haha...but I REALLY wanted to bf...had no intention of using formula, I didn't buy any formula or bottles, it was never an option for me. 

Until we had an awful birth, which meant I couldn't try and latch him until the next day, well I tried but the pain I was in was too much (had a blood clot type thing and needed an op few hours after birth), then he wouldn't latch, he did a couple of times..but not for long, it was really upsetting...having him just screaming out of hunger and not being able to help :(, after a few days they gave me a pump to try and get some milk expressed for him...but they were pretty surprised that literally nothing came out my boobs :(, think it was possibly due to anaemia...or that's what they said. 

Eventually I switched to formula...and I still feel guilty about it. I expressed for about a month - 6 weeks...but could only ever manage about 2oz at a time. 

Now I know there are things that could've been handled differently, and will be even more determined to succeed next time, I never want to feel these feelings again!

There's nothing wrong with whatever decision you make...and sometimes its a pain how people are praised for choosing bf, but not ff...surely if you're making the right decision for you and your baby then that's what matters!


----------



## nicholatmn

I have some advice for those with babies who wouldn;t latch on... mine wouldn't latch on bc I have flat nipples. Well, the lactation consultant gave me nipple shields. So basically it's like the same as the tip of a bottle but on your nipples. And we haven't had problems since :)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

vaniilla said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I'll be bf lo because of the benefits and the bond, I know that* ff is almost the same as breast milk* now but just the fact that its powdered milk and not the real thing iykwim? puts me off it because its synthetically made , I'll be getting the ameda double pump for storing milk and so that oh can feed him too, I know bf can be a challenge but I think its more than worth it :flower:
> 
> Very far from it and will always be. :thumbup: one comes from a cow and has no living cells in it and a lot that cant be replicated for one. Sorry I aint putting it down but thats the truth, it will always be miles from the real thing.Click to expand...
> 
> yea that's what I mean too I just don't like the fact that its there to replicate breast milk when you can give the real thing! :flower:Click to expand...

Because not everyone is able to give the real thing :)
xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I think she just means if "she" can she will give the real thing, not aimed at everyone and anyone. Formula is there for people who cant true.


----------



## KrisKitten

Think everyone probably knows i BF, lol i go on about it enough :dohh:



Pixxie said:


> Wow I think its really great how many of us are wanting to BF! :) My family looked at me like I had 3 heads when I said I wasnt FF :haha:
> 
> *Is anyone a bit wary of getting the boob out in public though? Im pretty self conscious so Im getting a BF cover so I dont feel uncomfortable. I imagine after a while I will stop using it though xx*

Just wanted to reply to this bit - 
You have nothing to worry about hun, you dont need any fancy coverups to be discreet. I am stupidly self concious about my body but i BF in public all the time.
Just drape a muslin cloth over LOs shoulder (the shoulder that will be leaning against you while they feed) and when they latch flip the bottom up so it covers the top of your boob.
Its a very light way to do it so LO doesnt overheat, and unlike lots of the coverups you can still see LOs eyes (which is something i dont like to miss :cloud9:)
I posted a thread ages ago i think that someone bumped a week or 2 ago with pics of me feeding in public. Just wanted to show how easy it is,
public BFing is definatley not something you should let affect your decision about BFing at all (not saying you are obv, just in general :))
Good luck everyone :)
xxxx


----------



## flutterbywing

KrisKitten said:


> Think everyone probably knows i BF, lol i go on about it enough :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> Pixxie said:
> 
> 
> Wow I think its really great how many of us are wanting to BF! :) My family looked at me like I had 3 heads when I said I wasnt FF :haha:
> 
> *Is anyone a bit wary of getting the boob out in public though? Im pretty self conscious so Im getting a BF cover so I dont feel uncomfortable. I imagine after a while I will stop using it though xx*
> 
> Just wanted to reply to this bit -
> You have nothing to worry about hun, you dont need any fancy coverups to be discreet. I am stupidly self concious about my body but i BF in public all the time.
> Just drape a muslin cloth over LOs shoulder (the shoulder that will be leaning against you while they feed) and when they latch flip the bottom up so it covers the top of your boob.
> Its a very light way to do it so LO doesnt overheat, and unlike lots of the coverups you can still see LOs eyes (which is something i dont like to miss :cloud9:)
> I posted a thread ages ago i think that someone bumped a week or 2 ago with pics of me feeding in public. Just wanted to show how easy it is,
> public BFing is definatley not something you should let affect your decision about BFing at all (not saying you are obv, just in general :))
> Good luck everyone :)
> xxxxClick to expand...

It's also fairly easy to cover up using 2 tops, a vest top to pull down, covers your belly, and a baggy top to lift up, covers your boob ;)


----------



## EmyDra

Everyone in my family has breastfed. The idea of bottle feeding seems wierd and alien to me, what else are breasts for? :shrug:

But it's a choice, and I think people do deserve to be supported whatever they choose, but I would like to think that everyone gave it a go, that wee boost at the start is great for your babies immune system


----------



## Sarah10

i actually really want to try it now, i hope i am able to x


----------



## lizardbreath

Formula feed all the way Jaymee was a FF and she is the happiest healthest baby you could ever meet for me Breastfeeding isnt an option the whole thoughts on it dont do it for me . But to all you mommys who do it i praise you. just not my cup of tea


----------



## Adrienne

lizardbreath said:


> Formula feed all the way Jaymee was a FF and she is the happiest healthest baby you could ever meet for me Breastfeeding isnt an option the whole thoughts on it dont do it for me . But to all you mommys who do it i praise you. just not my cup of tea

Breastfeeding's just not for me either. My nephew was FF because my sister had some medical issues, and he's healthy and brilliant. I simply just don't want to breastfeed Molly. Formula's not nearly as evil as people make it out to be.


----------



## Leah_xx

I plan on breast feeding the first year
as long as I can the whole time.
hah going to have to pump at school and store in a cooler. 
haha


----------



## xKARENxBABYx

*ive been going back and forth between should i breastfeed? to no? to yes!! argh lol

though i am going to try as its better for L xx*


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Adrienne said:


> lizardbreath said:
> 
> 
> Formula feed all the way Jaymee was a FF and she is the happiest healthest baby you could ever meet for me Breastfeeding isnt an option the whole thoughts on it dont do it for me . But to all you mommys who do it i praise you. just not my cup of tea
> 
> Breastfeeding's just not for me either. My nephew was FF because my sister had some medical issues, and he's healthy and brilliant. I simply just don't want to breastfeed Molly. *Formula's not nearly as evil as people make it out to be*.Click to expand...

I agree. Although I'm going to try my best to BF Olivia, if I can't, I won't lose any sleep over it. They have formula that has DHA and ARA in it now, which promotes healthy brain and eye growth as well as promoting a healthy immune system and it's very close to what's found in breast milk. Although they will never be able to mimic breast milk completely, they're making it a whole lot healthy now.

I would advise anybody that's FF to buy formula with DHA & ARA in it. :thumbup:


----------



## divershona

i'm really hoping to breast feed but who know whether i'll be able to or not, both my mom/grandma and aunty never could as their milk just never arrived, bear in mind between the 3 of them thats 9 children and none of them were breastfed although my mum aunty and grandma all tried their best.

i've got a steriliser and a couple of bottles already as i'll need to express when i go back to college after LO arrives, but im not going to buy any formula until i know whether i can breast feed or not. i'm hoping for skin to skin contact straight away when bubs is born as this is meant to help bring in your milk, anyone know anything that else thats meant to help?


----------



## Sarah10

Adrienne said:


> lizardbreath said:
> 
> 
> Formula feed all the way Jaymee was a FF and she is the happiest healthest baby you could ever meet for me Breastfeeding isnt an option the whole thoughts on it dont do it for me . But to all you mommys who do it i praise you. just not my cup of tea
> 
> Breastfeeding's just not for me either. My nephew was FF because my sister had some medical issues, and he's healthy and brilliant. I simply just don't want to breastfeed Molly. Formula's not nearly as evil as people make it out to be.Click to expand...


My sisters 2 kids were FF, and my brothers kid was BF.. you really wouldn't be able to tell who was FF or BF, if anything my brothers has had more infections/coughs/colds/bugs than my sisters, so i don't fully believe BF prevents babies from being ill.
That said, i really want to try BF, but if not, i won't be upset x


----------



## newmommy23

I am!


----------



## Dragonfly

Sarah10 said:


> Adrienne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizardbreath said:
> 
> 
> Formula feed all the way Jaymee was a FF and she is the happiest healthest baby you could ever meet for me Breastfeeding isnt an option the whole thoughts on it dont do it for me . But to all you mommys who do it i praise you. just not my cup of tea
> 
> Breastfeeding's just not for me either. My nephew was FF because my sister had some medical issues, and he's healthy and brilliant. I simply just don't want to breastfeed Molly. Formula's not nearly as evil as people make it out to be.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My sisters 2 kids were FF, and my brothers kid was BF.. you really wouldn't be able to tell who was FF or BF, if anything my brothers has had more infections/coughs/colds/bugs than my sisters, so i don't fully believe BF prevents babies from being ill.
> That said, i really want to try BF, but if not, i won't be upset xClick to expand...

Depends on how long you feed for, loads say their baby is this and that and only fed for a few weeks its longer terms that need to be done . I am breastfeeding 17 months now and my sons not been ill yet and I have had a few really bad flues and colds and so has everyone around him. There is a difference in size to with a bf baby who is fed properly for 2 years not a few weeks, different size charts HV have for measuring if there was no difference they wouldn't even have them charts. Feeding cows milk suitable for calves to a baby will make a difference and is not the same. I am fed up with people treating it as the same. Also there are things inside you cant see to that make a massive difference to babies health. I done a lot of research and made an informed decision and from the evidence of my son I choose to stick with it.


----------



## Sarah10

He was BF for 1 and a half years, and there wasn't any difference in his development to my sisters 2 who weren't.


----------



## Dragonfly

so are you saying theres no point on anyone breastfeeding as theres no benefits medically to formula feeding?


----------



## Sarah10

Nope, i just think everyone has the right to choose how they want to feed their child, i'm actually quite set on breastfeeding myself.


----------



## Raspberries

I'm quite set on BF and really hope I can but obviously for some people it just doesn't work out that way and my mum's milk (even the colostrum) never came in so when I was born, I was just sucking boob for about 5 days with no food, and I lost lots of weight until the midwife finally decided that my mum had no milk after my mum telling her for days and gave her some formula to feed me. Apparently midwifes were a lot less understanding 18 years ago!

I really want to breastfeed, and my boobs have started leaking slightly (sorry tmi) but I'm hoping thats a good sign because my mum's never did. But obviously if it's not meant to be, then I won't want my baby starving for the first 5 days of its life and will use formula.

Actually reading all your posts has changed my mind about expressing too! I didn't really want to cos it seemed like unnecessary hassle but now I'm really considering it! :thumbup:


----------



## Adrienne

Sarah10 said:


> *Nope, i just think everyone has the right to choose how they want to feed their child*, i'm actually quite set on breastfeeding myself.

I completely agree. Ever since I made the decision to formula feed, it seems like everyone wants to tell me how to feed my own child (especially FOB's mother).


----------



## Sarah10

At the end of the day at least your baby will be fed :) and nobody should be made to feel bad about what they do, what works for some might not work for another x


----------



## Dragonfly

Adrienne said:


> Sarah10 said:
> 
> 
> *Nope, i just think everyone has the right to choose how they want to feed their child*, i'm actually quite set on breastfeeding myself.
> 
> I completely agree. Ever since I made the decision to formula feed, it seems like everyone wants to tell me how to feed my own child (especially FOB's mother).Click to expand...

I got the same when I said I was breastfeeding from people. And i got asked "when I was moving to formula" now its" why didn't I give him formula". :roll:


----------



## EmyDra

Dragonfly - just noticed your N. Ireland. I'm going to try and sneak along to a breast-feeding support group soon. I'm totally doing BFing in public, I'm actually wierdly looking forward to it...maybe I'm an exhibitionist at heart (have also wanted to go to a nudist beach and be naked but that's just me I'm sure :haha:)

"If Breastfeeding offends you - put a blanket over YOUR head!"

Do you girls who are formula feeding feel really pressured by your Midwives to breastfeed? I felt really pressured and uncomfortable and I knew from the start that I wanted too! I think everyone deserves the facts but not pressure, to make an intelligent, informed decision.


----------



## stephx

EmyDra said:


> Dragonfly - just noticed your N. Ireland. I'm going to try and sneak along to a breast-feeding support group soon. I'm totally doing BFing in public, I'm actually wierdly looking forward to it...maybe I'm an exhibitionist at heart (have also wanted to go to a nudist beach and be naked but that's just me I'm sure :haha:)
> 
> *
> Do you girls who are formula feeding feel really pressured by your Midwives to breastfeed? I felt really pressured and uncomfortable and I knew from the start that I wanted too! I think everyone deserves the facts but not pressure, to make an intelligent, informed decision*.

Yes! At every appointment they have ranted on about it! Each time saying exactly the same thing :roll:

I understand that its their job to inform you, but I dont think they should put any pressure on you... its a personal choice at the end of the day :)

xx


----------



## Dragonfly

EmyDra said:


> Dragonfly - just noticed your N. Ireland. I'm going to try and sneak along to a breast-feeding support group soon. I'm totally doing BFing in public, I'm actually wierdly looking forward to it...maybe I'm an exhibitionist at heart (have also wanted to go to a nudist beach and be naked but that's just me I'm sure :haha:)
> 
> "If Breastfeeding offends you - put a blanket over YOUR head!"
> 
> Do you girls who are formula feeding feel really pressured by your Midwives to breastfeed? I felt really pressured and uncomfortable and I knew from the start that I wanted too! I think everyone deserves the facts but not pressure, to make an intelligent, informed decision.

whadddaboutchee!
I think theres one near with very few in it but I cant get to it and just get on on me lonesome. 
Where abouts are you?maybe close to me as midwives dont pressure here to breastfeed they barely mention it, they do ask in the booking app as its on their screen but thats it. I have a badge on my bag saying "if breastfeeding offends you piss off" and "to lazy to bottle feed". I am a lazy sod I have far more things to do like sleep and lough about with a baby on me to be cleaning bottles. Handy the slings though , I will be getting a new one this time more for breastfeeding as I can walk about and feed then and baby can sleep. And if anyone is worried that it hurts it does a bit at teh start but dosnt last long, why would anyone do it do long if it always did. It dont hurt me any more but was sore when I didnt know I needed this linsinoh cream. So get that cream its good. Keeps them oiled.


----------



## Adrienne

Almost every doctor and nurse who's seen me has said something negative about my choice to formula feed. :wacko:


----------



## veganmum2be

just thought it was worth posting about this here for those breastfeeding...
asda have a breastfeeding pillow, you know the ones that help maintain the correct position, and then can be used to help baby sit up when older half price for £20 and its really lovely.
xx


----------



## Srrme

I'm going to breastfeed, and express feed so OH can feed LO sometimes.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Sarah wasn't trying to say there wasn't any benifits. My friend has a daughetr who is 2 months older than aidan and she has been exculsivly breastfed from day on. But I see no differance between her and aidan, infact in most areas of development he is ahead of her,. In my other friends BF babies he has either reached milestones at the same age as them or before

I think sarah was trying to say she can't see a differance. I know there are benifits but I personally have never seen a differance between a ff or a bf child iynwim. 

I want to BF next time hopefully I can, and I hope I enjoy it. :). Good luck ladies it's rewarding if you stick at it I am sure
xx


----------



## xprincessx

my midwife/doctors have never said anything negative about my choice to FF. but then again, it isn't so common in my city to do it i suppose - i have NEVER seen or heard of anybody breastfeed ever in my life so says a lot lol x


----------



## amygwen

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Sarah wasn't trying to say there wasn't any benifits. My friend has a daughetr who is 2 months older than aidan and she has been exculsivly breastfed from day on. But I see no differance between her and aidan, infact in most areas of development he is ahead of her,. In my other friends BF babies he has either reached milestones at the same age as them or before
> 
> I think sarah was trying to say she can't see a differance. I know there are benifits but I personally have never seen a differance between a ff or a bf child iynwim.
> 
> I want to BF next time hopefully I can, and I hope I enjoy it. :). Good luck ladies it's rewarding if you stick at it I am sure
> xx


i def agree 100%.


----------



## youngmum2b

I want to breastfeed + express so FOB can feed him aswell,
ao far i haven't brought any bottles or anything but i do have my pump ordered


----------



## Natasha2605

xprincessx said:


> my midwife/doctors have never said anything negative about my choice to FF. but then again, it isn't so common in my city to do it i suppose - i have NEVER seen or heard of anybody breastfeed ever in my life so says a lot lol x

Me too. The midwives and everyone associated with Summer's healthcare were absolutely great about it. They asked what I was doing and that was it. Like you, I've never seen anyone breastfeeding either. I'd imagine a lot of people where I live do, I've just not witnessed it xx


----------



## Charlii Lou

Personally im 100% for breast feeding :flower: Theres so many good things that come out of it for you and baby so to me its always been my first choice:thumbup: I'll express for OH to feed baby so he gets to bond aswell :)


----------



## EmyDra

Dragonfly said:


> whadddaboutchee!
> I think theres one near with very few in it but I cant get to it and just get on on me lonesome.
> Where abouts are you?maybe close to me as midwives dont pressure here to breastfeed they barely mention it, they do ask in the booking app as its on their screen but thats it. I have a badge on my bag saying "if breastfeeding offends you piss off" and "to lazy to bottle feed". I am a lazy sod I have far more things to do like sleep and lough about with a baby on me to be cleaning bottles. Handy the slings though , I will be getting a new one this time more for breastfeeding as I can walk about and feed then and baby can sleep. And if anyone is worried that it hurts it does a bit at teh start but dosnt last long, why would anyone do it do long if it always did. It dont hurt me any more but was sore when I didnt know I needed this linsinoh cream. So get that cream its good. Keeps them oiled.

I love it! Keep 'em oiled! My GP runs one because I've seen it advertised so I know that they lurk. Funnily enough I actually do not know anyone who's had a baby who has choosen to FF - so it must be to do with where you live and your upbringing.
I'm Lisburn me, and they love the breastfeeding here. I've seen women sitting at the deli-bar in M&S breastfeeding away. I wanted to high-five them!

Breastfeeding is mainly associated with the Middle-baby aged (27 - 35) who are middle class. Let's smash that sterotype!

Did you not get the big bus breastfeeding campaign? "If you can eat on the bus why can't he?" used to see that one a lot.

And who got the nhs breastfeeding dvd and why did you think? I didn't like the bit when they showed you just how much nipple the baby gets in its mouth - crazy! :baby:



Adrienne said:


> Almost every doctor and nurse who's seen me has said something negative about my choice to formula feed. :wacko:

That's just wrong. If someone said negative things about my decision that would definately affect my self-confidence with the baby and the enjoyment of my pregnancy too. As long as they have given you the facts they shouldn't do anything more - nasty people :( :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

I got no dvds or anything. I got a book called "off to a good start" after my son was born showing pooh colours which was helpful lol But I wasnt shown anything. Down here its all formula but I heard from a midwife when I asked her was many breastfeeding now as i was the only one in the hospital when I gave birth last time that was and she says further up north they are (where you are) as she was from your area to. I seen loads of info in the hospital here so its down to choice really. Which makes me sadder as the info is there and I suppose the groups dont really exist any more as theres no one using them. 
whats the big bus campaign? I hear nothing here. Everyone I know was formula feed and formula fed their children so I never hear breastfeeding stuff apart from online like on facebook groups and here.


----------

